# river aquarium design



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

just something i deamt up and i thought id get some feed back.










hes a ruff drawing in paint. the main tank is a 125 gal. dementions 72"Lx18"Wx24"T. the sump is anything probly about 30 gallons. wat happens is the flow rate is set up like an actuall river. medium speed at the top, fastest in the bottom, slowest on the bottom. this is created by different power pwer heads at 1 end of the aquarium. at random intervals behind rock there will be oth low power power heads pointed in and up to help stir up the flow. finnally at the end there is an angled overflow. the slotts will be super tiny and go half way down. this will lead to a drilled hole were it is brought to the sump filtered and returned to the beginning. 

just an idea and id like some feed back.

thanx


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

o and i forgot to mention there would be a massive pump in the sump for output.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

good ole ms paint


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

ya thatwas helpful :roll: ... no but paint is awesome


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

theres this type of setup taken to the extreme at the horiman museum in london it should work fine if you get all the flow rates correct you dont want to run the top dry or overflow the sump


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

As long as you make the overflow big enough you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

i was thinking that it would be better not to hav any slits in the overflow. and have it just run over the top


----------

